# I Migliori Giochi d'Azione: Top 10



## Fabry_cekko (7 Luglio 2013)

Classifica fatta da GameStorm.it

1)Far Cry 3
2)God of War Ascension
3)Assassin's Creed 3
4)GTA IV
5)Batman: Arkham City
6)Tomb Raider
7)Hitman Absolution
8)Assassin's Creed Revelations
9)Uncharted 3
10)Fist of the North Star: Ken's Rage 2


----------



## Brain84 (9 Luglio 2013)

Per quanto mi riguarda dovrebbe essere questa la classifica:

1)Uncharted 3
2)God of War Ascension
3)Batman: Arkham City
4)Tomb Raider
5)Assassin's Creed 3
6)GTA IV
7)Hitman Absolution
8)Assassin's Creed Revelations
9)Far Cry 3 
10)Fist of the North Star: Ken's Rage 2


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Luglio 2013)

Mamma mia Hitman


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Luglio 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda dovrebbe essere questa la classifica:
> 
> 1)Uncharted 3
> 2)God of War Ascension
> ...



concordo su Uncharted...grandissimo gioco, nel 4 sarà difficile fare di meglio


----------



## Brain84 (9 Luglio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> concordo su Uncharted...grandissimo gioco, nel 4 sarà difficile fare di meglio



Naughty dog ha sempre migliorato i suoi prodotti, mi fido


----------



## Jino (9 Luglio 2013)

Ho appena finito i primi due uncharted, domani ordino il terzo. Il primo bellissimo, il secondo strepitoso. 

Assassin's 3 a me ad esempio non ha esaltato più di tanto, pensavo meglio...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Luglio 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Naughty dog ha sempre migliorato i suoi prodotti, mi fido



anch'io mi fido...come hanno fatto con Crash...pazzeschi


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (9 Luglio 2013)

Per me il primo posto lo meritano Uncharted e Tomb Raider a pari merito
The Last of Us lo possiamo mettere in classifica? Se si, va al primo posto
E gli Infamous dove sono?


----------



## Bawert (9 Luglio 2013)

1)Uncharted series
2)The Last of Us
3)Batman: Arkham series
4)Hitman Absolution
5)God of War series
6)Assassin's Creed series
7)Heavy Rain
8)GTA IV
9)Far Cry 3
10)Tomb Raider


----------



## Brain84 (9 Luglio 2013)

Se devo metterci anche The Last of Us lo metto al primo posto vicino ad Uncharted, poi God of War e un bel po dopo, tutti gli altri.


----------

